# TV with DTV Ready



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Expert,
I've just purchased a Sony Android TV XBR55X850c which is Directv Ready, I've called DTV and they said it requires a technician come to the house to install and activate it, I have an HR44 as a hub and the TV can find it just fine when I tried to activate. Do I really need DTV to come and activate it or can I just activate it myself? Do I need any additional equipment before it can be used?
P.S. I do have a hardwire network cable connecting to the TV.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes they require a tech to come out and you have to activate it, so you will pay for an additional receiver fee.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Unfortunately this is the case. They won't allow you to do it yourself.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

ok, thank-you for the response. They want $50 installation fees which I don't mind, the issue is I have a windows of 4 hours of waiting which I hate.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Is requiring a technician visit something new? I know they prefer it, but you used to be able to install an RVU TV yourself (I installed 2 at my parents).

Activating RVU on a TV does require a coax cable going to a DECA, and then a network cable from the DECA to the TV (so the TV is hooked directly to the DECA network instead of your ethernet network). Once the DECA test is run you can always go back to just using ethernet though. Again, this was how it used to work, but I haven't been around much the last few months so maybe things have changed?


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Is requiring a technician visit something new? I know they prefer it, but you used to be able to install an RVU TV yourself (I installed 2 at my parents).
> 
> Activating RVU on a TV does require a coax cable going to a DECA, and then a network cable from the DECA to the TV (so the TV is hooked directly to the DECA network instead of your ethernet network). Once the DECA test is run you can always go back to just using ethernet though. Again, this was how it used to work, but I haven't been around much the last few months so maybe things have changed?


So if I went ahead and purchase 2 deca (any suggestion the model?) and hook it up to the TV, I can call DTV and try to activate them without paying $50 trip and 4 hrs of waiting? This is my prefer if DTV allows me to do so.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

sangweb said:


> ok, thank-you for the response. They want $50 installation fees which I don't mind, the issue is I have a windows of 4 hours of waiting which I hate.


4 hours if you're lucky. Go for the AM slot if possible. Also, most locations also do work on weekends, so if that fits your schedule better, you might consider that.

If you can't get them to let you do it all yourself.

Personally, from what I've read on the RVUs and since you have an HR44 already, I'd get a Genie mini or HD receiver or even another DVR. They cost you the same monthly fee as the RVU will. If you're lucky, you could get one for free. The mini and the HR receiver I think are both $99 and the DVR is $199. They will add on to your contract with DIRECTV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

They are supposed to call you that morning with a more specific time. Definitely agree on morning. My installer was tied up with me on a 4k upgrade for 3 hours out of the 4 hour window.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Sorry if none of this applies to the discussion. I don't understand the problem.

I've got a several-weeks-old Sony XBR-55x850c also, and am using it with the HR-24. I decided I wanted the TV to be the "main thing" in my system, and let it work with DirecTV, Over-the-Air, as well as media from the internet. My HR-24 was already set up from before, and I just plugged it into the TV with the HDMI cable and everything works fine.

Back to your system.
I looked up HR44 and found this: http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR44-Genie-Server/dp/B00DGXZ4O0

It says:

Requires A 2 YEAR extension of contract, monthly fees will apply by DirectTV
Also required to be activated as a "Leased Receiver" as per DirecTV policy change

It doesn't say anything about needing a service call.

Wonderful TV by the way - I am very pleased with it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

He isn't going to plug his DIRECTV receiver into the TV like you did. The TV has a built-in ability to act as a DIRECTV box, but requires them to connect it and then yes, even though he owns the TV, he will have to pay the same $7 per month for watching DIRECTV on it.


----------



## mikemyers (May 19, 2010)

Wow.... As I'm writing this, I have the manual for the TV on my desk, so I can figure out why it has inputs for both "HDMI-1" and "HDMI-1 Tuner". I think you've now answered what I was trying to figure out.

I don't yet understand what I would gain by doing this (maybe just using the Sony remote?), but if there's a good reason for it, maybe I'll ask DTV to add this to my own system.
Added later - I found this page, so now I understand better:
https://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3992/~/what-is-a-directv-ready-tv-and-how-does-it-work%3F
Unless I missed it, nowhere does it say a visit from a DTV technician is required for installation.
Apparently this only works with a Genie, and not with an HR-24.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, you need the Genie. The RVU TV will use the Genie's turners just like the minis do. 

It saves having another box in your house.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

If it's directv ready, why didn't manufacturers build the deca right into the unit? When setting up as an RVU receiver, they should have allowed the software to direct the coax input on the tv to a deca tuner. 

I'm interested in maybe someday having an all in one directv RVU and flat screen on my bedroom wall. However the cost is much higher even on a tv around 32-40 inches for directv ready. Not to mention it's harder to find TV models that even have this feature. Seems like Velcro wrapping a genie mini to the back of the tv and using an RF remote would be simpler. Then if the TV dies your not struggling to find another RVU model to replace it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Because making it work with MOCA/DECA means additional hardware and software to make that work. They already have ethernet ports on these TVs since they are all Smart TVs, so all it takes to make them work with RVU over ethernet is for them to write the software. From how I understand it much of the software is already wrote for them by the RVU alliance, and they just need to make it work on the TV.

As far as finding a model that includes it, yes it does seem to be much more difficult than it should be. A couple years ago it was easier as Samsung included it on all of their smart TVs, but the last couple years they have only done it on certain models. I have installed two Samsung UN32F5500 for my parents and a UN32J5500 (Best Buy exclusive) at my mother in law. I purchased my own DECAs with power supply and hooked up to the two UN32F5500 at my parents house and then just called DirecTV and had them add the clients. You may have to call a couple times before you find a CSR that knows how to add an RVU client, or is willing to try to find out how to do it. As far as I know it still can be done over the phone without requiring a tech visit.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

The reason I don't want any additional receiver/genie is that I don't have a place to put it. The TV will be hanging on the wall so if I can just hookup the Decca behind the TV & get dtv, this would be best, less wires dangling. Do you know which deca I can grab that will work?


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

trh said:


> Yes, you need the Genie. The RVU TV will use the Genie's turners just like the minis do.
> It saves having another box in your house.


I though the whole point of having directv ready is that I don't need any additional equipment, it makes no sense that I still need a genie. Are you sure?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Go read the link in post #11.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Too many people asking different questions in here and it has gotten confusing.

First we need to be clear, there are two different DirecTV devices the Genie (HR34, HR44, H44, HR54) and the Genie Mini/Genie Client (C31, C41, C51, C61, C61K). The Genie Mini/Genie Client is just a small RVU device that hooks up to a TV over HDMI/Component/Composite and talks back to the Genie, which is the actual DVR with 5 tuners built in. When the Genie Mini/Genie Client is watching TV it is using a tuner from the Genie. When the Genie Mini/Genie Client is watching a recording it is watching that recording off the Genie's hard drive, etc.

Televisions with the RVU functionality built in do not need a Genie Mini/Genie Client hooked up to them. They get hooked up by connecting a DECA unit to the coax (and power), and then a network cable from the DECA to the Televisions ethernet port. Once this is done you can have DirecTV activate the RVU client built into the TV and then the TV will talk to the Genie directly and behave just like a Genie Mini/Genie Client. The Television can watch live TV using one of the Genie's tuners or watch recordings off the Genie's hard drive.

DirecTV prefers that one of their installers comes to your home to hook up the DECA unit to your RVU Television and activate the the client so they know everything is hooked up correctly. As far as I know this is not a requirement unless something has changed recently. If you want to try to hook up your RVU TV yourself you will need a powered DECA unit.

This is the DECA kit I recommend.
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=DECAUSBKIT&d=DIRECTV-Broadband-DECA-with-USB-Power-(DECAUSBKIT)&q=deca

If your TV has a USB port that is powered all the time you can hook it up to that port, and the ethernet port on the TV and be good to go. If your TV's USB port turns off when you turn off the TV, then I recommend getting a USB power supply like this.
http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=13798


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Too many people asking different questions in here and it has gotten confusing.
> 
> First we need to be clear, there are two different DirecTV devices the Genie (HR34, HR44, H44, HR54) and the Genie Mini/Genie Client (C31, C41, C51, C61, C61K). The Genie Mini/Genie Client is just a small RVU device that hooks up to a TV over HDMI/Component/Composite and talks back to the Genie, which is the actual DVR with 5 tuners built in. When the Genie Mini/Genie Client is watching TV it is using a tuner from the Genie. When the Genie Mini/Genie Client is watching a recording it is watching that recording off the Genie's hard drive, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank-you so much, this is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi AllStar,
Sorry one more question, would this work as well?

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-DECA-Ethernet-Adapter/dp/B00ZDUQVFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459545157&sr=8-1&keywords=dtv+deca


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow that's a good price even if just used to extend Ethernet to a room that has existing unused coax. I was looking at Moca adapters for another project to extend Ethernet over coax and it was more like $120 and up for a pair, or more for Moca 2.0 (1gbps).

Are there kits to power c41 clients from a TV's USB port? It could then be Velcro'd to the back of a wall mounted tv.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Wow that's a good price even if just used to extend Ethernet to a room that has existing unused coax. I was looking at Moca adapters for another project to extend Ethernet over coax and it was more like $120 and up for a pair, or more for Moca 2.0 (1gbps).


That is what I used to get Ethernet into our Family room. I had an extra coax from back before SWim; all I had to do was reconnect it to my SMiM 16), now my TV, AVR, and gaming system are all connected.


----------



## sangweb (Feb 7, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Wow that's a good price even if just used to extend Ethernet to a room that has existing unused coax. I was looking at Moca adapters for another project to extend Ethernet over coax and it was more like $120 and up for a pair, or more for Moca 2.0 (1gbps).
> 
> Are there kits to power c41 clients from a TV's USB port? It could then be Velcro'd to the back of a wall mounted tv.


I don't think they are powered by USB, I think only the 3rg generation has the capability. I went ahead and ordered one anyway, worst case I'll use it to get my TV internet via the SWIM.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

sangweb said:


> Hi AllStar,
> Sorry one more question, would this work as well?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broadband-DECA-Ethernet-Adapter/dp/B00ZDUQVFU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1459545157&sr=8-1&keywords=dtv+deca


Yes, that will work as well. I just prefer the newer USB powered ones as they make for a much cleaner install behind a wall mounted TV. As you can see from the picture on the Amazon listing the power supply that comes with those DECAs is bigger than the DECA itself, and the cords etc. are kind of a pain to deal with behind a wall mounted TV.



cypherx said:


> Are there kits to power c41 clients from a TV's USB port? It could then be Velcro'd to the back of a wall mounted tv.


No, the Genie Mini clients use the 12V 1.5A power supply, which means 18 Watts. USB ports usually supply power at 5 Volts with a current somewhere between 0.5 and 2.4 Amps, which is only 2.5 - 12 Watts.


----------



## Dave_O (Aug 17, 2013)

I was able to get DirecTV to activate my Samsung 2016 TV over the phone, but it was like pulling teeth. I finally found a supervisor who knew how to do it. My TV had an ethernet connection, and without calling Directv, I was able to get it working by following the on-screen directions that occur when connecting to the HR44 DVR for the first time. Both the TV and the HR44 are plugged into the same router, and no DECA is used. The on screen directions allowed me to transfer the existing license I have for a Genie mini in the basement to my new TV, and it worked without even calling DirecTV.

The challenge was getting to a competent support supervisor (don't waste time with first level) who asked for my TV's MAC address and was able to activate a second client license. No one needed to come to the house, and no activation fee was charged.


----------

